# Painting Interior Soffits



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

You know those interior drywall soffits that house plumbing and wiring in basements and sometimes above kitchen cabinets, how do you guys handle them when it comes to wall and ceiling colors. I have done them both with the wall color on the vertical surface and the ceiling color on the horizontal, and all in the ceiling color. Obviously it's a time saver not having to cut the corner of the soffit and do it all in one color, but was wondering what other's opinions are on what looks best, or what you do routinely.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Whatever the lady of the house wants!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been there and that is the right answer provided she's available. But this one's up to me.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I usually go with the whole soffit as wall, but if the underside is large and say's I wanna be ceiling- well sometimes. But the soffit frames at least part of the ceiling and is on different planes- usually wall.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

for the most part ill do the flats with wall color and ceiling for the underneath utilizing my patented ''infinity edge'' technique but if its a cheapo job then ill do it all wall color then tell them that's how they do it in Poland


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

or ill just do it all wall color an tell them thats how ''brushjockey'' does it ..................


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Same color on most of the ones we did when its smooth on the soffit face and the bottom edge returning to the cabinet. Now that I think about it, I think more often they were that way. Rarely do we see texture on the bottom edge. 

Maybe if you have texture there, you can sand it off prior to painting and make it all the same. Not sure of your situation.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

If the soffit is located at the perimeter of the room then wall color on face and ceiling underneath. But if its in the middle of the room all ceiling color...tends to be less of an eyesore or divide the room less.


----------

